# Caribe



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

well i just recently bought 5 7-9inch caribe from a board memeber and i noticed that one is really dark in comparison to the other caribe and the dark one is the smallest out of the group i say pushing 7 inches. this one is one of the most aggressive after putting him in the tank he started attacking the others and chasing them around. anyways back to the point i was trying to get at.. .does this darkness have anything to do with breeding??? the former owner said he got all of tehse at the same size when they were dime sized so i dunno if that makes any difference but let me know.. thanks


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

also what temp should i have the tank at?? i had it at 79 but lowered it to 75 in hopes of reducing aggression.. also i took out all the decor in the tank


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

For 5 matured caribe it would of been better to have 125g as thier a little more territorial than normal red bellies but a 100g will do.If i was you i would add a few bushy plants,cause piranhas can get stressed if they have nowhere to retreat too.As for your temperature 75 will be fine.
The dark colour can be caused by number of reasons....stress, hightened aggression or he or she wants to breed.In your case im guessing its hightened aggression,as he is the smallest he probably feels the need to be on the defensive all the time.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

they arent very skittish its just wheni had the decor in there they were very very territorial .. the alpha claimed the whole left side of the tank and the rest were fighting over the right side so i just took everything out and they are swimming a lot more now. but anyways back to the point at hand.. i dont think its due too much to the heightened defensive this guy is taken becasue the previous owner said hes been pretty dark for a while, but has also always been a sorta bully so i guess i dunno haha still a newb to breeding but im just trying to figure out the possibilites of him / her exhibiting breeding colors casue if its a decent chance im not gonna sell that one but another one.. thanks again

RB


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

oh yeah after reading more on what changes reds show when they are about to breed i noticed that the dark caribe i have his tail is solid black if that means anything. just trying to keep an update and get more info from u guys.. thanks lemme know


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Good luck with your Caribe! keep us posted.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

True that you are inspiration to us all


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha i havent done anything yet im just hoping and praying that the dark caribe means its ready to breed and will inspire its tank mates to do the same.. i really hope they do breed but ill give them awhile being that they havent been in there tank for that long. but i hope all goes well


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ok so ive noticed that sometimes they pair up and swim around each other rubbing sides with each other does that mean anything??? ive taken franks advice and raised the temperature and im about to heavily plant the side that has the powerhead like frank suggested?? ANY ONE ELSE GOT N E IDEAS>>>>????


----------

